# Finding lost pictures



## jasneskis (Oct 20, 2007)

I had just put pictures into my computer from my cell phone. I made a folder and named it. I moved all the pictures into the folder. Then I moved the folder. I thought onto my desk top, but it wasn't up. I moved them into a picture that was showing in photo shop. Now I can't find my folder or my pictures. They were automatically erased from my phone when I moved them to my computer. I tried searching all files and folders by the name I thought I gave it, I tried searching all pictures, I think I even searched the date, today. I can't find them. Does anyone have any idea where the pictures could be and how I could find them? They were not thumb nails yet they were still jpeg or whatever comes off the cell phone. I even looked in the garbage. No luck. Thanks.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Just search all of your hard drives (probably just C: will be enough, but ...) for "*.jpg" files that are dated somewhere in the last day.

I know you say you've already done this, but I have a feeling that you only think you did.
Tell us how you did the search.

You could even search for part of the folder name that you named. I would suggest that you do not search for a complex folder name, such as including spaces. Spaces make the search do something that you may not understand. Just enter part of the name, not including any spaces. You do not even need to enter any wildcard characters (such as * or ?).
For example if you were looking for "Vacation pics to Transylvania" just search for "transylvania" (the case doesn't matter, and do not enter the quotes).


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

if doing a proper search fails, download "picasa" by google. and that will find every image on your PC and allow you to view them in one program (as well as many other functions). scroll down until you find them.


----------



## jasneskis (Oct 20, 2007)

My lost pictures aren't in Picasa, neither is the picture I had open when I moved the file of pictures ACCIDENTIALLY into a picture instead of onto my desk top. Picasa is installed on my computer. Matter of fact the one picture I have of the day I had emailed to myself. Adobe photoshop opened it that is where the pictures went, but the picture is not saved anywhere on my computer except in photoshop, but not the pictures I put into it. 
I can't get that picture out of photoshop into Picasa. How do I do it. It is in Adobe photoshop; that is the only program my computer will let me use to open the email download picture. I can't get the picture out of photoshop.
How do I delete pictures from Picasa. If I try to delete multiple duplications of the same picture I get the message that if I delete one picture it is deleted everywhere it appears in Picasa. 
Lost pictures are still lost, but maybe you can help with eliminating multiple copies of the same pictures.
Thanks


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

picasa doesnt store the photos, it simply finds and views them. to remove an image using picasa, righ click on the image and click "locate file on disk" (or something along those lines) and it will open the folder with the photo in, as if you had gone to it through my documents/my computer. delete the photo as you would delete a normal file in this folder. 
open the image that can only be viewed in photoshop and go to "file >> save as >> then underneath the box where you type what ever you want to name the file it will say give you the option of choosing the file type. it will be set at photoshop image file, or something, so click the down arrow and click the entry in the list which contains, JPG JPEG and several other file types. save the file to somewhere you can find it. and you should be able to open using any program now that it is in jpg format.


----------



## jasneskis (Oct 20, 2007)

jbm1991,
Thank you for your help. My problem is I have many pictures in Picasa several times. I don't want to loose the original as I need it. I just don't need multiple copies of it in Picasa..
I will try what you suggest with photoshp. I guess that program won't work till it is registered. It has been on my computer for about a year but I've never used it. All of a sudden it seems to be the defult program for opening downloaded pictures.

I am trying to get it registered now, they have to email me some kind of code.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

do you know where the download pictures are saved? if you do then navigate to them, right click on them, then click "open with", then click MS paint or what ever you want to open it with,


----------



## jasneskis (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi jbm1991,
The problem with photoshop is under file there is no save.
I can get photoes,
reconnect all misssing files (what ever that means)
rename (it doesn't come up)
burn to cd
attch t e mail
send to phone
page set up
print
order photoes
That is all that comes up from the file menu. So one picture I want is stuck in photoshop and I can't get it into a program where I can use it.
Help


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

do you still have the email it was attached to saved?


----------

